# More questions



## Rainey (May 22, 2013)

My Dr. did not check to see if I had thyroid cancer. Should he have?

He just looked at my labs and my goiter and said I need to have the RAI pill. Does that sound right?

I see so many cancer patients on here and I'm just wondering how the Dr. determined that I had a goiter and not cancer. Do the labs determine this?

And he told me I need the RAI pill. When I asked about surgery he scoffed at it and said that surgery was much more dangerous than RAI, but I see so many people here saying that surgery is better.

Help! I'm a mess and feel awful and I'm ticked off at my Dr.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Did you see an endo or an ENT? What sort of imaging studies did you have? Ultrasound? Radioactive Iodine Uptake? Did your doctor suggest an FNA? Do you have copies of any of your lab results?


----------



## Rainey (May 22, 2013)

webster2 said:


> Did you see an endo or an ENT? What sort of imaging studies did you have? Ultrasound? Radioactive Iodine Uptake? Did your doctor suggest an FNA? Do you have copies of any of your lab results?


No, all I've had done is blood work.

And no, I can't seem to get anyone to send me a copy of the labs.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Rainey said:


> No, all I've had done is blood work.
> 
> And no, I can't seem to get anyone to send me a copy of the labs.


Do you live in the US? If so, the HIPA law states that you are allowed to have a copy of your records. The doctor's office is permitted to charge a small fee for copying them. Hang in there!


----------



## Rainey (May 22, 2013)

Update: Dr. has moved my scan up to next Monday, June 3 instead of June 20. Thank goodness. If I had waited until the 20th, that would have put me getting the RAI Pill in July and I've been off my meds since May 6. Glad someone woke up and realized what was going on. However, it makes me a little, well actually a lot nervous about how all this will go down. The girl told me to start taking my meds again on Tues. I didn't think they put you back on your meds after the scan. Does this sound right to anyone here?

When I asked when I would see the Dr. after the scan, she told me June 27, my original appointment with him, but this will still put me getting the RAI Pill in July! I don't know what's going on or what to do. I want to get all this over with, but I'm wondering if I should seek out another Dr.

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Did I miss it? What scan are you having done?


----------



## Rainey (May 22, 2013)

Sorry, I had explained it in another post. The uptake scan prior to the RAI Pill.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you prefer surgery then go to a surgeon with your medical history in hand and tell they you want a total thyroidectomy.

I had surgery over RAI after doing much research and speaking to ppl who had RAI. Surgery is 1 and done -RAI can sometimes be done several times.

A personal choice - not your doctors decision.

My surgeon said insurance always pays for thyroid removal in patients with thyroid issues.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree with Lovlkn. If you're not happy with your treatment plan and want to explore other options, you should. I was very happy with surgery too.


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> If you prefer surgery then go to a surgeon with your medical history in hand and tell they you want a total thyroidectomy.
> 
> I had surgery over RAI after doing much research and speaking to ppl who had RAI. Surgery is 1 and done -RAI can sometimes be done several times.
> 
> ...


Good to know Lovlkn! I'm going to see a new ENT today that specializes in neck masses/thyroid nodules, so I'll be curious to see what she has to tell me. I'd rather do removal over RAI as well, but with as many issues as I've had over these last years, I'm to that point of just wanting it out.


----------

